# Who still likes Side-By-Side Shotguns???



## varminthuntr (Jan 5, 2007)

im a side by side fan...how bout u???


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

I hunt with LC Smiths, Merkels, and a Browning BSS.

I do have Beretta and Benelli autoloaders but I prefer the SxS's.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Love them, then again I just like guns.


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Remington 7400 said:


> Love them, then again I just like guns.


 :beer:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is about all I have shot for the last 10 years. O/U's and SxS's - they provide so much more versatility with different chokes and loads... I love them. Brownings, Merkels and Winchesters... old classics... :beer:


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Love my 16 gauge SxS and my 12 gauge O/U.

:beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

varminthuntr said:


> Who still likes Side-By-Side Shotguns???


And the #1 answer is........... DEZ YOUNG :beer:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Did all my hunting this year with a Ruger Gold Label S x S except for one weekend.

The faithful old 16 ga. King Nitro pictured below accounted for 6 Roosters and a double on Hungarian Partridge on it's annual weekend outing. This year I remembered to cock the hammers every time. It sucks when you forget.

[siteimg]3118[/siteimg]


----------



## The Norseman (Jan 8, 2005)

Guten Morgen,

Dispite all the Ruger Gold Label bashing on other sites, mine Ruger
Gold Label SxS 12ga is going strong.

Used it for Pheasant hunting and Coyote hunting this season.

I'm excited to see what the next production run of the RGL SxS will be.

The new Smith & Wesson (Dakota Arms Ultra Lite look alike) might
be a very nice SxS. Interested in this because most of my pistols are
S & W.

Auf Wiedersehen


----------



## Chesador (Aug 15, 2003)

Yes, if Ruger would offer a Waterfowl version of the Gold Label I'll buy the first one. How about 30" stainless barrels in the dull all weather finish. I can see it now...


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I bought a used Savage Fox 12-ga BDL just a few weeks ago to play around with. I absolutely love it, although it took awhile to get used to looking down both barrels. Now I am used to it and shoot the shotgun well.

Interestingly enough, I was looking to buy a Verona over and under 20 ga for shooting pheasants, but due to my experience the Savage Fox, I think that I will simply upgrade to a higher quality side-by-side.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I use a Browning 12ga SxS. I would like to get the matching 20ga but they are pricey. I looked at the SxS from Marlin LC Smith, the CZ USA, and the Remington before Christmas. I thought the Marlin and CZ had the smoothest actions. But the Marlin is about $1800. The CZ was about $1000 and I believe the Remington was around $600.

Don't know much about any of the three guns. I can pick up a used BSS 20 ga for around $1500 but don't know if it would handle larger steel shot. I like to use 2 or 3 shot for pheasants.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I do. I actually like the look more than an over under. I would love to get one side by side in 410. One of those would kick butt.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Yep. Most of my grouse hunting is with an old Ithaca Flues. 
Pete


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*Sasha and Abby wrote:*



> I love them. Brownings, Merkels and Winchesters


 :jammin:


----------



## gjw (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi all, thats all I hunt with, have been for over 30 years. Just simply LOVE them. I get ribbed alot by my partners who hunt with pumps, but that ok, to eah their own. Looking for a nice SxS 16ga now, I've got a Sparta 210 in that gauge, but boy is it heavy, good gun, shoots great and is reliable.

Good Luck!!

Greg


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

Another Gold Label fan here. It's the most natural handling shotgun for me I've ever owned. I understand they're coming out with a 20 this year. I was really excited about that until I saw they raised their price $800.00.


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

What is the price of a Gold Label? I have never seen one and our local Scheels store can't seem to get any. If they make a 20ga I would consider trading my 12 and 20 Red Labels for the SxS models.


----------



## lecub (Mar 14, 2003)

Ah yes side by side, got to love them, classics, I shoot a 12 ga. Merkel 147E, weighs 6.8 lbs, you can carry it all day.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Aythya said:


> What is the price of a Gold Label? I have never seen one and our local Scheels store can't seem to get any. If they make a 20ga I would consider trading my 12 and 20 Red Labels for the SxS models.


Right now there are a couple on Gunbroker, A used for $1800.00 used and $2300.00 for a new one. Who knows what the price will end up being as Ruger recently raised the MSRP by around $500.00 but it doesn't matter since they aren't making them right now. They are wonderful to carry and a pleasure to shoot. I did all my hunting with one this fall.

Rumors abound from orm they are moving or revamping the production line to other production problems. Rumors also abound that the 20 ga design is done and will be produced when and if the restart making the 12.

I have one with the straight grip and had a chance at a second with a pistol grip 9 months ago and told my dealer I'd wait and take the next one. A decision I regret very much.


----------



## Desertrat (Oct 16, 2004)

I especially like my SxS hammer guns.


----------



## scottjes000 (Jan 26, 2007)

I shoot a 5 pound SKB/Ithaca that was my grandpas


----------



## hunter3705 (Feb 16, 2007)

I haven't owned a lot of SxS's, but last summer I bought a really neat one. It's a Stoeger Uplander combo: it came with two sets of barrels, one 12ga. and the other 20ga. It's a "plain jane" shotgun, but swings and handles really well. The only negative thing about it is that it has a non-selective single trigger. In other words, it fires the right barrel first, no other options. Of course, that's normally what you'll fire first anyway, so it's not really that big of a deal. The versatility of the combo is just amazing.


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

J.P. Sauer and Sohn 20 gauge side by side. Beautiful little gun that I can carry all day long. Works well short range for pheasants but for grouse it is a perfect gun. I just need to research the model and gain the history regarding it.


----------



## dogdoc (Oct 31, 2004)

I used to be a Remington 1100 fan. Still am to some extent. But since I first picked up an AYA #2 side by side 28 gauge a couple years ago, I won't shoot anything else. My 22 year old son won't hunt beside me cause it looks bad for his 50 year old dad to put a rooster back down in the grass before he can shoulder his gun.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

Jes' bought another one. Found a tight old Parker at a good price.
Pete


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

My Uncle broke the stock out of his Stevens 311 12 gauge several years ago, and I conned him out of it and had a stock put in it. It has been responsible for a bushel basket of squirrels. I own a old Western Field with the corn cob pump handle. It's a great deer gun, and shoots the cheap Remington Sluggers inside of a coffee cup at 40 yards all day. It feels horribly unnatural trying to do anything else with it. My Dad's double Sweet 16, Savage Fox, with the beaver tail forend, is the most naturally fitting gun I've ever had to my shoulder. I am in the process of buying a used Richland 711 double 10. Hopefully it'll fit half decent. You just can't beat a double!


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

BBO: That Richland - how much does it weigh? Bbl. length? How is it choked?
Just curious.
Pete


----------



## bigboresonly (Jan 29, 2007)

The Richland weighs close to 12 pounds, has 32" barrels and full & full choke. If you're interested in having a Spanish double 10, GlennCove Sports Shop has probably a dozen Premier double 10s. John bought out a warehouse, and these were in there new and in box. He said that they're 1961 to 1965 vintage. His E Mail is [email protected] Some of them have different fixed chokes. I believe they're in the $550 to $600 range. I just stumbled on this site by accident, and I couldn't believe someone had so many of them. I have been trying for over 2 years to get the one I've got. I tried for 3 Richlands, a Matador, Zambala, and Mercury, and "just missed them" by either hours or a day. It's been frustrating.


----------



## sugerfree (Feb 17, 2007)

never shot one


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

My dad only shot a side by side 16 ga, which I inherrited, and he bought me a 20 ga. side by side when I was 12. I now have a 10 ga and a new 12 ga side by side, its all I'll ever shoot.

PS I almost always shoot more birds with less shots than all by buddies with pumps.


----------

